# New age advertising



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

I was looking at the clouds in the sky when I noticed this repeating word reaching from horizon to horizon.

Can anyone read it? XD I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

I was at the cove yesterday, I saw it too.


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

What the hell? lol


----------



## DaveDragon (May 28, 2008)

I haven't seen sky writing in a few years.


----------



## Brad2bw (May 28, 2008)

pretty cool


----------



## DZLife (May 28, 2008)

Oh, we see it around her all the time.....just not as an advertisement!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

lol wow


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

it says geico. im guessing as in the insurance company. lol


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

yes, you are correct in your assumption. XD


----------



## Toby_H (May 30, 2008)

Is that the same kind of smoke signals the Indians used?


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

No XD

A plane flies around in certain patterns/formations, and releases a type of smoke/steam....basically, makes clouds that form letters.

I've never seen it used for advertising; I have only seen it used for wedding proposals, etc...


----------



## Toby_H (May 30, 2008)

Nope... I think it was the Indians...


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> Nope... I think it was the Indians...



My plane theory mows down your indian theory.


----------



## Toby_H (May 30, 2008)

But my Indians have better vibes man...


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

retarded


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

indians huh? man im indian never put out a smoke signal once? must be a stupid [email protected]#$# white man opening his mouth like usual


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> indians huh? man im indian never put out a smoke signal once? must be a stupid [email protected]#$# white man opening his mouth like usual



I don't think he meant literal Indian; I think he meant the incorrect usage of Indian (Native American.) Either way, it was just a joke.

Please, let's not continue this here; I don't like my threads getting locked.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

ya i understood indian(native american) still ignorant. i am native american by the way


----------



## DZLife (Jun 2, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> ya i understood indian(native american) still ignorant. i am native american by the way



I understand you have been offended, but please cease to talk about it here. This is not the proper place to do so. If you have a complaint, I recommend you pm a mod (or Bobby himself.) They should be able to resolve any issues you may have.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 2, 2008)

a little light hearted humor taken wrong once again... sometimes this site is ultra friendly and at other times just overly sensitive...

give it a break guys...


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 2, 2008)

give me a break bro.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 3, 2008)

I have said nothing rude nor degrading towards Native Americans, which have been improperly termed Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??IndiansÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2008)

I have unlocked this thread, I also do not like to see posts edited here, I want to know what was in your post Brooks before you changed it.

As for the rules, we need to read them again. If you offended another member, then it is up to you to let them know you are sorry you did so. We have people from eveywhere in the world, from many walks of life, and all colors. You will show everyone respect that is the rules here, and everyone is welcome here.


----------

